# Modern era propulsion engines



## jamesgpobog

What brand is considered the absolute best? Durability, economy, power, the best overall value?

What is the flip side, the biggest POS afloat?


----------



## Varley

I think that may be more a matter of the builder these days rather than the licence.


----------



## steamer659

Well, this is a "multilevel" question, different types of vessel designs have different power and design requirements.

For sheer large, fuel efficient high power range requirements- the Slow Speed, Two Stroke, Direct Reversing Diesel...

For smaller vessels- Medium to High Speed 4 Stroke Diesel, coupled to either a mechanical or electrical transmission device.

For High Speed Vessel and Naval Combatants- Gas Turbine....

We could go on for a millennium describing sub sets and categories, but
there's a lot of different configurations, generally mission specific. 

Personally, it's my firm belief that over THE ENTIRE 25 year life cycle of a vessel, that when you factor in ALL maintenance and parts, fuel, consumables, that the Geared Steam Turbine would win hands down easily... However, the IMMEDIATE cost savings are such that Owners and Operators prefer the short term savings of a "12 to 15" year vessel with Slow Speed Diesel...


----------



## steamer659

Oh, the absolute worst performing, maintenance intensive, unreliable machinery config was the original Yanmar Gensets on the USL Econs !


----------



## Duncan112

steamer659 said:


> Personally, it's my firm belief that over THE ENTIRE 25 year life cycle of a vessel, that when you factor in ALL maintenance and parts, fuel, consumables, that the Geared Steam Turbine would win hands down easily... However, the IMMEDIATE cost savings are such that Owners and Operators prefer the short term savings of a "12 to 15" year vessel with Slow Speed Diesel...


Agree entirely with that - *Whilst the vessel is at sea* - however Port consumption needs factoring in, OCL's "Baby Bays" would burn 30TPD in port under steam just to keep the lights on.

As you so rightly point out though charterers concentrate on the fuel consumption more than the amortised daily rate so the cost analysis is only really true for owned tonnage.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

IMHO (which is nonsence of course - I dont have humble opinions )

In terms of absolute thermal efficiency four strokes will always win and of them the dual fuel Warsillas are top of the heap, however as propulsion they have too many losses hence the preference for direct drive two strokes. 

in terms of running costs turbines of course require less spares and maintenance - however the shear quantity of fuel required - almost double , together with forever increasing two stroke service intervals means that they dont even come close to two strokes short medium or long term in terms of cost. just by way of an example using fairly arbitary figures

assuming say $500 per tonne of fuel oil

two stroke - 50 tonnes a day = $25000 /day

Steamer - 100 tonnes per day = 50000/day 

cost of overhauling engine at 5 years = 100,000 = 4 days extra fuel for steamer

even if you factor in CLO and spares, steam just cannot compete - even with the latest reheat systems they are still at least 1.5 times less efficient. So im afraid the poor old steam ship - of which I am one the biggest fans just cant touch the stone crushers.

So in general modern terms my favourite engine - MAN B&W 6S70ME
I am however not the biggest fan of the Wartsilla DFs with DF50 in particular a work in progress and a case point that simply scaling up from a DF36 (a fine established engine) does not work

my favourite historical engine - Stal Laval AP turbines
least favourite - anything with the words Peilstick, paxman or hedemora on the side - but Mr Pielstick in particular I hope is inhabiting his own special circle in Hell


----------



## A.D.FROST

Ben Line done a feasibility study on a steam turbine ship to Far East using the suez canal for some of the reasons above came to the same conclusion that there was not much in it,with the extra speed if necessary so the last of the BENLEDI class was given a steam turbine BENCRUACHAN after completion the canal was closed for 7years(?HUH)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

A.D.FROST said:


> Ben Line done a feasibility study on a steam turbine ship to Far East using the suez canal for some of the reasons above came to the same conclusion that there was not much in it,with the extra speed if necessary so the last of the BENLEDI class was given a steam turbine BENCRUACHAN after completion the canal was closed for 7years(?HUH)


one of the saving graces that turbines had was the power available - that has long gone, and with bunker prices much more expensive nowadays together with 5 yearly maintenance intervals I'm afraid turbines don't even come close to being economic and by not close I mean not even in the same book never mind page


----------



## david freeman

Its always been thus, Running costs and builders costs (Capital). Even in the glory days unless a sister ship in all respects, aship built was novel, and spares and upkeep were the additional unspoken costs. Probably the SD14 from Sunderland Yards were the nearest to an economic investment and return, for general use and trading. Most ships were built and designed for a specific charter, trade and port restrictions, so if you can name a trade that is general, or bulk from any port or groups of ports, you should become a ship owner/charter of the future and make your millions. Good luck.


----------



## fred henderson

Another consideration in cruise ship and ferry applications is the height of the engine. Wartsila is the standard choice for cruise ships, with four or six motors, sometimes in two sizes, all powering alternators to flexibly provide electrical power as needed for propulsion and hotel consumption. MAN is popular in ferry applications, with MTU engines in fast ferries.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

fred henderson said:


> Another consideration in cruise ship and ferry applications is the height of the engine. Wartsila is the standard choice for cruise ships, with four or six motors, sometimes in two sizes, all powering alternators to flexibly provide electrical power as needed for propulsion and hotel consumption. MAN is popular in ferry applications, with MTU engines in fast ferries.


Fair comment, the ubiquitous two stroke is not suitable for every vessel and with such things as azipods and the like diesel electric comes into its own.

There is another consideration which is in the post and that is the IMO tier 3 emission rules. This is a complicated area with an absolute myriad of variables including a lot exhaust gas post treatment and when you throw in gas fueling we end up running Diesel engines in Otto cycle - there is a potential mini 'format' war brewing - should be interesting


----------



## Tony mAx

From a friend's experience, worst engines, SACM Wartsila UD-23 V12 in high speed ferry.


----------



## Clifford Cocker

*Ships Engines*

I may be living in the past but for simplicity of maintenance, and with advent of hydraulic spanners etc. none could beat the Doxford or B&W opposed piston two strokes.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Any ideas where I can find information on Stal Laval AP turbines. I had info for my chiefs but alas in Burntisland tip now !


----------



## david freeman

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Any ideas where I can find information on Stal Laval AP turbines. I had info for my chiefs but alas in Burntisland tip now !


the handbook by the service engineers is the info you are looking for? Apart fro you who sailed on one of these plants you have your fellow engineers from OCL who had ships with this plant/machinery. Good luck in your hunt.
One of the problems with the Stal AP turbine sets of the 70,s was the epicyclic gear boxes, built and designed serviced By ALLENS? of {plant in the black country-worcester???]. The gear boxes after a time in service on the designed SHP output where subject allegedly subject to stringent inspection. AT this time suez was closed?
There where no problems allegedly with the main impulse turbine sets. The astern turbine was in the LP turbine case/shaft out put and was a larger dia wheel TWO stages only astern Blades???
Boiler s for the ships were of interesting design, not two equal boilers but one and a half or one and a quarter boilers for the main plant. The main boiler the designed output max SHP-- the quarter/ half boiler to steam the plant in case of mishap safely at reduced speed power into port. Interesting times for these TUrbine sets which as individual units were designed to deliver 45,000 KW on the shaft, as a basic.


----------



## david freeman

ah lads now quitetly passing the day the only marine engine I hear is and that I enjoy is a single cylinder 'bolenger'' as a barges passes me on the towpath of the local canal! Smoke rings to you all?? I blow with my kisses xx Duckie!!!


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Cheers Dave indeed the Danish class and the Sweden were the 1.5 boiler config, the reduction gearing at times sounded like a bag of nuts and that was the technology in its day....


----------



## Duncan112

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Any ideas where I can find information on Stal Laval AP turbines. I had info for my chiefs but alas in Burntisland tip now !


Ingvar Jung's 3 volume History of The Marine Turbine is a good source, if you can get hold of a copy (Published by the NMM) Somewhere I have a photocopy of the AP manual - if I can find it I'll scan it.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Duncan112 said:


> Ingvar Jung's 3 volume History of The Marine Turbine is a good source, if you can get hold of a copy (Published by the NMM) Somewhere I have a photocopy of the AP manual - if I can find it I'll scan it.


Cheers


----------



## Engine Serang

Texaco Denmark had a Stal Laval AP turbine and an epicyclic gearbox which were trouble free but the boilers, a Combustion Engineering V2M8 and V2M9 were very highly strung and required constant cajoling to perform. The rotary air heater was inclined to go on fire, wee fires as we were all concerned about being toasted and kept constant watch on the air side/gas side temperatures.
The above may be a bit superficial but I was the lowly Engine Cadet and a bit overawed by it all.


----------



## Varley

Tangentially fired if I remember correctly ES. No such excitements when I was on her in 1971. I would have been lowlier than you. Macaroni trainee.

TOR I and TOR II? - I TOR I TOR a puddy cat......


----------



## Engine Serang

Main boiler,V2M9, tangentially fired; Get you Home, half boiler, V2M8 roof fired.
As regarding status Cadets were bottom of the pile. Overwork or abuse a Marconi Man and there would be paperwork. Cadets were there to be abused, overworked and underfed. Or was it overfed? The grub on Texaco was bloody good and the drink was Tennants.


----------



## Deepankar Choudhury

Actually my guess is Pratt & Whitney Canada PW600 Engine


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Engine Serang said:


> Main boiler,V2M9, tangentially fired; Get you Home, half boiler, V2M8 roof fired.
> As regarding status Cadets were bottom of the pile. Overwork or abuse a Marconi Man and there would be paperwork. Cadets were there to be abused, overworked and underfed. Or was it overfed? The grub on Texaco was bloody good and the drink was Tennants.


.


Not quite sure which departments you were referring to w.r.t. cadets. I as a cadet was looked after by the engineers, and I and others carried on that tradition when we had completed our cadetship......


----------



## Engine Serang

In 1970 the age of enlightenment was not fully developed on the Texaco Bahrain or Texaco Newcastle, however rest assured I was not flogged or fed on gruel. Your opinion of your fellow engineers is a bit more charitable than mine, in general I would say that for every good guy such as Yogi Harpur, M M Jaffari and billy Fisher there were a few quite indifferent Chiefs and Seconds.
As a Second and Chief I always believed my job was to lead and to train, sounds a bit pompous but in practice it was common sense and second nature.
My self esteem has now risen and I feel ready to put manners on Sparky.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

V2m9s I never saw but Howard Roberts did like to talk about them a bit.

V2M8s I consider to be simply the finest boilers I ever met


----------



## Varley

Engine Serang said:


> In 1970 the age of enlightenment was not fully developed on the Texaco Bahrain or Texaco Newcastle, however rest assured I was not flogged or fed on gruel. Your opinion of your fellow engineers is a bit more charitable than mine, in general I would say that for every good guy such as Yogi Harpur, M M Jaffari and billy Fisher there were a few quite indifferent Chiefs and Seconds.
> As a Second and Chief I always believed my job was to lead and to teach, sounds a bit pompous but in practice it was common sense and second nature.
> My self esteem has now risen and I feel ready to put manners on Sparky.


It was Yogi that was reported singing"I Tor I Tor a puddy cat". I didn't remember her as a one and half boiler job but then I hadn't then been admitted into the hallowed order allowed free reign below. Albeit with an insulated screwdriver and not a lump hammer.

Pompous? Usurpers never prosper.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Varley said:


> It was Yogi that was reported singing"I Tor I Tor a puddy cat". I didn't remember her as a one and half boiler job but then I hadn't then been admitted into the hallowed order allowed free reign below. Albeit with an insulated screwdriver and not a lump hammer.
> 
> Pompous? Usurpers never prosper.[UOTE]
> 
> Yogi with me and a few others [Dougy Young for one] joined the Norway off Cape town. The ASEA control system was on Handymatic. By RasTan Yogi had the system on bridge control as was the boiler management system. When Yogi left in Trinidad a certain chief put it all back to Manual.


----------



## Engine Serang

I'll name that man in one.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Engine Serang said:


> I'll name that man in one.


When he joined in Trinidad, as soon as he boarded the Norway he went straight to the scrubber house to see if the blower was repaired. 

In saying that I did respect "Sezs Les" oops was that a give away !


----------



## Engine Serang

Many Chiefs and Seconds of that era served during the war and then had a little exposure to Bailey Controls on small geared turbines. All were fond of T2's.
Then they were landed on a VLCC with scant training on automation, given a Manual covering multiple models and in every European language and Japanese.
They were told to Get on With It. Is it any wonder when things started to go badly wrong their fall back position was to revert to handraulic. If I had gotten a pound note (or a Euro) for every time I flashed-up an extensively automated boiler with a lit rag on a stick I'd be living on the Isle of Man.


----------



## Varley

Peggy, a friend and scion of Williams toffee ("rotting the teeth of Liverpool" as one rude Labour councilor put it) lived at the Old Thatch, a stone's throw away.

When taking up that residence she had a gas man who, post installation, used a naked light to check for leaks. She reported that the bang could be heard in Onchan (more than a stone's throw away) .

You, by any chance ES?


----------



## Engine Serang

No Gov it weren't me.
The only time I was in Onchan was when I fell off my 350 AJS. A painful and expensive experience.
When you are next in Onchan give my regards to Brenda's Chap, we were in Dartmouth together. Cheers.


----------



## Varley

My Sovereign's present chap is a diplomat (as was the last) not a sailor boy. Did the rest of you argue a lot or was he lost?


----------



## Ian860B

Stal Laval turbines with epicyclic gearboxes no thanks, fussy control system, false alarms, vibration trips while going astern. Best S/T engine and gearbox General Electric, perhaps not the most efficient but reliable and good control system. Best Boiler, Babcock Radiant miles ahead of the Foster Wheeler ESD 3. 
Worst ever power plant Single Boiler+ Half with Single steam F.D. fan with no electric back up, nightmare ship, boiler tripped and it took 3 days to get underway again just as well it was in the middle of the ocean. I could go on for ages but nobody wants to listen.
IanB


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Ian860B said:


> Stal Laval turbines with epicyclic gearboxes no thanks, fussy control system, false alarms, vibration trips while going astern. Best S/T engine and gearbox General Electric, perhaps not the most efficient but reliable and good control system. Best Boiler, Babcock Radiant miles ahead of the Foster Wheeler ESD 3.
> Worst ever power plant Single Boiler+ Half with Single steam F.D. fan with no electric back up, nightmare ship, boiler tripped and it took 3 days to get underway again just as well it was in the middle of the ocean. I could go on for ages but nobody wants to listen.
> IanB


Shell L. Class?


----------



## Engine Serang

Texaco Frankfurt had one and a half Babcock MR Boilers (880 psi 959F) with an AEG 28,000 shp turbine and a double reduction tandem articulated deSchelde gearbox. 
Built to the same specifications as Shell "M" Class by HDW.
A bloody nightmare down below. Completed a major drydock and maintenance period in Jurong and departed in worse condition than on arrival. As a newly minted 5/E I could not believe such a thing could happen and I decided it would never happen when I was 2/E or C/E. Needless to say my strike rate was only about 50/50, perhaps a wee bit better.
Steam Ships: dontcha just luv em.


----------



## Engine Serang

Varley said:


> My Sovereign's present chap is a diplomat (as was the last) not a sailor boy.


He ought to have been to Dartmouth. I'm sure he feels less of himself for gadding about Oxford instead of being among the cream of British Manhood.

How will Brexit affect the IOM?


----------



## Varley

For questions like that you should look to the opinions of those who went to Oxford instead of creaming themselves in Dartmouth! (Sir Paul Haddacks was out last sailor. I did not meet him but our treasurer had the privilege of pouring wine over his good lady at the IMarEST dinner to which we had invited them. I have met both of his successors)

I use opinion guardedly. Even the great and good do not know. There are as many pro and anti here as elsewhere and we are not even in there to start with (despite having to abide by the rules which have seen off two ice cream companies and allowed in an awful lot of crap beer).

If a great lord of the spanner should be asking the opinion of a mere battery-stacker I would expect the damage done to the administrative engine in taking it apart and counting how many widget crown pins are left over/short on putting it together again will screw the economy in the UK for 20 years. Should there bright sunlit uplands into which GB will emerge (with us on the coat tails) then the young will no longer be young when the fruits appear on its trees and thee and me will have passed our last fart. 

I would not have 'gone in' but I would not now come out. As you say across there "you can't get there from here". More to think about in your neck of the woods I dare opine - do the politicos make too much of that lever?


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Engine Serang said:


> Texaco Frankfurt had one and a half Babcock MR Boilers (880 psi 959F) with an AEG 28,000 shp turbine and a double reduction tandem articulated deSchelde gearbox.
> Built to the same specifications as Shell "M" Class by HDW.
> A bloody nightmare down below. Completed a major drydock and maintenance period in Jurong and departed in worse condition than on arrival. As a newly minted 5/E I could not believe such a thing could happen and I decided it would never happen when I was 2/E or C/E. Needless to say my strike rate was only about 50/50, perhaps a wee bit better.
> Steam Ships: dontcha just luv em.


you forgot the steam f.d fans


----------



## Engine Serang

No I did not!
I well remember being at anchor off Cochin, now Kochi, for about 4 days trying to repair said FD Fan.
At least the big diesel (MAK of MAN) kept the lights on, nowhere near as troublesome as the Hedemorra Pielstick on the Denmark.

I've posted something similar on some other Website as I remember mentioning the ever patient Master, John Campbell, who had been on even more troublesome Texaco and Caltex ships.


----------



## Ian860B

No idea what a Shell L class is/was, the tanker I was on was the AMPTC Al Rafidain, probably had the worst boiler ignition system ever devised, with the steam FD you got about three attempts to relight before you ran out of steam and you were dead in the water until you got the half boiler down to half a glass and then tried to get a fire in that, usually many multiple attempts, no wonder people resorted to flaming torches.
The old brick lined boilers were a doddle to fire up by comparison flashing off the hot brickwork would be successful even after several minutes of loss of flame. Never seen a boiler gas side explosion on old manual boilers, fully automated boilers thats another story but not by my hand.
IanB


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Ian860B said:


> Stal Laval turbines with epicyclic gearboxes no thanks, fussy control system, false alarms, vibration trips while going astern. Best S/T engine and gearbox General Electric, perhaps not the most efficient but reliable and good control system. Best Boiler, Babcock Radiant miles ahead of the Foster Wheeler ESD 3.
> Worst ever power plant Single Boiler+ Half with Single steam F.D. fan with no electric back up, nightmare ship, boiler tripped and it took 3 days to get underway again just as well it was in the middle of the ocean. I could go on for ages but nobody wants to listen.
> IanB


Still think the Kawasaki plant on the Spanish class was the best, cant recall what the Jap class had but was definitely a close 2nd.....


----------



## Varley

Ah, the Hokushin logger. But two proper boilers anyway. Do I remember there were remote pressure gauges for each outside the smokeroom?


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Varley said:


> Ah, the Hokushin logger. But two proper boilers anyway. Do I remember there were remote pressure gauges for each outside the smokeroom?


ahhhhhhh the famous on duty panel...…. yip 2 good kettles, parallel steaming mode, simple change over panel up top in front of the firing platform.


----------



## Engine Serang

Ian860B said:


> I could go on for ages but nobody wants to listen.
> IanB


Ian you underestimate yourself, whilst I do not hang on to every word I am more than interested in your comments. Cheers, ES.

PS. Far more interesting than Varley.


----------



## Varley

Yes please Ian more, more. Anything to stop E-S posting. Mind you I always read a couple of his before I go to sleep. Trouble is sometimes I drop off at the keyboard.


----------



## spongebob

I read that Princess Cruises is building two new cruise liners to be fuelled with CNG.
How does this option fit in with the trends ?
It worked well with CNG versus petrol in motor cars from the maintenance angle but a bit more complicated in bigships

Bob


----------



## Engine Serang

Varley said:


> Yes please Ian more, more. Anything to stop E-S posting. Mind you I always read a couple of his before I go to sleep. Trouble is sometimes I drop off at the keyboard.


Harsh or bland? That is the question.


----------



## Varley

Never harsh, E-S. Heaven forfend! Ribbing not knifing.


----------



## Deepankar Choudhury

jamesgpobog said:


> What brand is considered the absolute best? Durability, economy, power, the best overall value?
> 
> What is the flip side, the biggest POS afloat?


There are many motor producer styles that you will see on a boat, but the most popular players in the motor production market are SULZER, MAN, and B&W.


----------



## Engine Serang

Varley said:


> Ribbing not knifing.


I agree whole heartedly, knifing has lost its usefulness now that it is a weekend pastime, gone very downmarket. Et tu, Brute?

But you and all our colleagues can rest assured I will not say anything to your face that I have not already said behind your back. And Isle of Man, him very nice place.

SN for eruditioness or is it erudition? SH for ribbing. Or is it vice-versa?


----------



## Varley

Both for both is my vote. But perhaps more caution when there are from pram toy throwers involved. It was ever thus.

Not sure stabbing was even confined to those of senatorial rank (Sparafucile comes to mind). 

"Let me have about me men who are fat, sleek headed, such as sleep o'nights. Yond Cassius has a lean and hungry look. He thinks too much. Such men are dangerous".

I am no danger, on three counts although I do have a good appetite.


----------



## Engine Serang

Wouldn't we all love to have "A lean and hungry look". Pork Vindaloo, naans and litres of lager has put paid to that.


----------



## c.c2

Aahh... Tough question.
Especially nowadays regarding the annex 6 of marpol..
I've been on 2t engines (MAN MC-c, Sulzer RTA, then tier II MAN ME-C, Wartsila RT-flex, then conventional steam lng carrier and now last few days DFDE, wartsila 9l50df).
Everybody saying steam is history dfde is future, maybe on paper but in real world crazy running costs of dfde, pilot diesel consumption electronics, propulsion failures, charter down time.. cannot be compare to proper newly built steam vessel, (Talking about sayaringo 100bar reheat vessels). 
We have huge problems with dfde machinery and IGBT breakdowns, pilot system failures, turbochargers temperatures and so on.
Now 2t gas burning engines are coming online, seems that man have 300bar gas injection system, again you need power for multistage compressor which will deliver those 300bars. It seems that wartsila with xdf have the edge plus its tier III compatible while man needs scrubber (few million $ investment and again downtime..)...
We will see, there isnt 100% on any engine layout, maybe for 20year fix charter owner can choose proper propulsion system regarding of charger agreement (Gas burning or dual burning, length of voyage, speed, and so on)


----------



## Tim Gibbs

Ian860B said:


> Stal Laval turbines with epicyclic gearboxes no thanks, fussy control system, false alarms, vibration trips while going astern. Best S/T engine and gearbox General Electric, perhaps not the most efficient but reliable and good control system. Best Boiler, Babcock Radiant miles ahead of the Foster Wheeler ESD 3.
> Worst ever power plant Single Boiler+ Half with Single steam F.D. fan with no electric back up, nightmare ship, boiler tripped and it took 3 days to get underway again just as well it was in the middle of the ocean. I could go on for ages but nobody wants to listen.
> IanB


Early ACT container ships didn't have an electo-feed pump so only way with low steam to get water into the boiler was to de- pressure and pump up with the drains tank pumps. This also could prove exciting for the economiser and the superheater when flashing from cold.


----------



## Ian860B

Yep! not enough steam ships had electro feed pumps, filling the drum to the top of the glass and a bit more, flashing on diesel because there is no steam to heat fuel oil, and then the exciting bit of changing over to F.O. once you got some steam and then trying to get the turbo feed pump away before the water falls out the bottom of the glass or you have to de-pressureise and start the whole process again.
The 1 and a half boiler job was worse, under normal steaming the half boiler was shut down and the water/steam side circulated with water from the feed system to prevent corrosion, so to get the half boiler it had to be drained down to half a glass this took hours. Smart lads had done this before and fitted a compressed air connection to a steam vent and used air to speed up the process, still a horrible long time to get up and running again.(Cloud)
Jock


----------



## Varley

I recall (as if I knew about what I am talking) on Stonehaven the baby boiler was normally used as a steam/steam generator.


----------



## mary75

Varely, did you know Gordon Webb on the Stonehaven? He was a pharmicist and may have been working as the medical man.


----------



## Varley

GA Mary, That does not ring a bell, I'm afraid. She was previously Hopepark but Stonehaven (the only incarnation I knew) she was Chinese crew with British officers. If I remember correctly the second mate did any patching up. Renamed to ply the trade between PG and Eilat with the Shah's oil her subsequent existence was laid-up Trincomalee and then scrap.


----------



## mary75

Thanks for your reply. Question: What does GA stand for?
I made a mistake. Gordon Webb was on the Stathhaven.


----------



## Varley

Good Afternoon. Never mind. David V


----------



## mary75

Thanks. And to you, too, David.


----------



## Mike32

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> you forgot the steam f.d fans


I remember them well ,now you mention them


----------



## Mike32

Engine Serang said:


> Texaco Denmark had a Stal Laval AP turbine and an epicyclic gearbox which were trouble free but the boilers, a Combustion Engineering V2M8 and V2M9 were very highly strung and required constant cajoling to perform. The rotary air heater was inclined to go on fire, wee fires as we were all concerned about being toasted and kept constant watch on the air side/gas side temperatures.
> The above may be a bit superficial but I was the lowly Engine Cadet and a bit overawed by it all.


The C2M9 leaked that much you used to see the on coming shift appear out of the smoke having got out of the lift.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Serang, my 1st trip on the Norway the F.D flat was "interesting" in terms of what we now know as emission releases ! As a matter of interest was the "scoop" used when slow steaming, "Says Les" would not use it !


----------



## Varley

A scoop for slow steaming? Normally used for main condenser cooling when full away surely.

(Edit. Misread FD reference, apologies. Good blackout prospect when Main Circ cuts in on falling flow through scoop).


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Think on the Norway when Yogi was the chief we had the scoop in operation at 63 rpm, also the sea temp did play a part in its effectiveness. Just wondered are scoops still in use these days ?


----------



## Varley

Can't answer that, I cannot even, to my shame, remember if either of 'my' two NITC steamers had scoops in the first place (Yogi was 2/E-JC/E on Denmark, my first trip as junior R/O '71)..


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Cheers Varley, did you ever come across Charlie McNeilly?


----------



## John Gowers

Most of the latest drillships use Wartsila or Man engines here is a photo of one of the engine rooms on the Seadrill West Gemini. It has six Man /SRX engines total power 48,000KW , with 11KV generators and six Rolls Royce thrusters.


----------



## Varley

#70

Sorry. Not that I remember. David V


----------



## sternchallis

Heres something to get the brain cells going again.




Preparing the job for sea.


----------

